

Ask HN: Why doesn't Apple... - hella

create a Wifi-only (in other words, non-3G) iPhone? This would still be highly useful, and would likely persuade <i>millions</i> of cheaper folk to get iPhones.
======
Xuzz
They have one: it's called the iPod touch.

<http://www.apple.com/ipodtouch/>

------
oubipaws
That's an iPod Touch isn't it?

~~~
ieatmeat
agreed on this end, especially with all the new voice solutions?

------
kjell
The sweet spot for me would be a normal iPhone outfitted with an iPad data
plan. (You can do this now if you buy both gadgets and swap the sim. It's a
lot of money though.)

Have they added a real gps to the touch yet? I think that's one of the best
parts of having an iPhone.

------
octopus
If you buy your iPhone directly from Apple it cames with no plan (you need to
find yourself a telephony provider) and you can use the iPhone with your home
Wifi. I suppose you want one for programming and you don't plan to use it as a
real phone, no monthly fee for you ...

